# First competition on the new horse



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I took Spighi out today for his first comp, and mine in 12 months. The weather was gross, the footing was terrible but he didn't put a foot out of place. I couldn't have been happier with how he behaved considering some of the problems I've had with his reactivity! 
I won both tests, the prelim on 69.8% and novice on 69.2% - at least he's consistent :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Kayty you two are sooo beautiful!!! Well done!!

I'm so happy for you both  And nice bridle


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

great photos ! you should be proud !


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Well done!!! 

I am, however, sitting here giggling at you. Nice tongue... concentrating a bit there???


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha yes, my concentrating face


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations! So no Spighi-spookieness? That's great!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Nope, nothing at all!!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Kayty said:


> Nope, nothing at all!!!!


Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that is really wonderful! congratultions!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats Kayty! You both look fantastic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

You two look fantastic!  LOVE that bridle, too!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! Both of you look amazing! Love the matching halter and blankie in pic #1, and I am in LOVE with the last photo!! Great job!! Look forward to hearing more and more progress!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, you both look amazing! 

Congrats, loving the bridle, it looks great on him!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW, great job! Not bad for only a few months of work. Like anyone can buy a cheap horse and turn him into a winner... ;-) Really great job Kayty.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> WoW, great job! Not bad for only a few months of work. Like anyone can buy a cheap horse and turn him into a winner... ;-) Really great job Kayty.


 Not even a few months  Try 5 weeks :lol::lol:


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Woooh! Congratulations Kayty, you both look really good


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done!! He looks gorgeous in all his show gear!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm curious, what brand is your pad?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It's a HKM Gently Dressage Pad, I've got a couple of them as work pads too. Beautiful pads, very thick and cushioned but not bulky, they don't move at all, don't pull down onto the wither and they're not enormous like some of the full dressage pads are. Love them


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Kayty 

So any more competitions to prep for?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, I've got one coming up mid June, so a solid month of work to go before then. I've also got a clinic coming up in June that was meant to happen this weekend but was cancelled due to various reasons. I've been dying to get back riding under this coach for a very long time, he invited me to go up and train with him last time he came down, but then I ended up not having a horse for 12 months and working full time, so just couldn't do it. Will be great to see what he thinks of Spighi, who has turned out better than what I was hoping for. I did plan to sell him... but I'm already in two minds, an FEI rider has commented after seeing him work that he may easily go PSG, oh it would be so nice to get out there in top hat and tails rather than riding millions of green horses!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How wonderful!! He really does seem capable, he already went far in just 5 weeks. 

Have fun with the clinic! And best of luck on your next show


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome! Bet it feels good to get back out and competing again?!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It sure does!!! Very excited about the next couple of years with this horse, and if I can keep his spookiness in check, I'll be seriously doubting my plan to sell him on


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Great big slap on the back congrats! That is so sweet to hear, after all the concerns with him. YOu both look very professional.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Tiny 

Just don't look too closely at his plaits - I thought it would be a very casual day, just white jods and coloured tucked in shirt. Nope, friend called after 7pm Saturday night and said it was formal attire with plaiting. Darn it!!!!!
So my plaits were done under a dim stable light, with freezing hands, on a mane that was far too long and thick, and thread that was way too thin for plaiting so kept coming out. Whoops, great preparation Kayty!
Put a skinny hood on him and of course, they loosened up over night. I didn't have any plaiting bands with me, so ended up scrounging around for hair ties. Hence, his forelock has a red hair tie in it, and a few of the other plaits have thick brown hair ties


----------



## ThealovesLondon (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow you two look great!!! I love the photos, especially the 3rd one. Btw, I really like your bridle - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol I noticed the red hair tie and the interesting plaits.. I figured you were sprung to braid them last minute but still they look good!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kayty, may I ask if you are right or left handed? Looking at the pictures, I see your reins are on the right side of the horse. When I'm using direct contact, my excess rein falls on the left side of my horses. I'm right handed... I'm curious if that is "incorrect" or if it's a right hand/left hand thing or maybe a dressage thing or just personal preference?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm right handed, but just find it more comfortable for the excess rein to fall to the right. There's no right or wrong about it as far as I know - but now you've got me curious! Maybe in showing it would matter which side the reins fell?


----------

